# Sproline Foam Knife Discussion



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

£100+ ffs

Had to google it and liked the look of it then seen the price!!! I'd rather just blow through a straw than pay that for a steam tip.

More money than sense my friend....haha


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you want a decent tip for the V get the GB LM wand one and arm or you can get a new arm and tip from the Aurelia on it ( which i have ) . Both will make super milk

Will save yourself a ton of cash .


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I use the stock V revised arm and four hole tip and it's super.

I'm with Jason the sproline is just too much cash for a tip.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

The steam wand on the V is the bane of my life at the minute


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I think just replacing with a Lm one will help - I'm always steaming fairly large amounts ~600g and getting a decent swirl going is not easy, to say the least due to the angles, more than anything else.

Will definitely look into the Aurelia one though - you got a link handy?


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

I have 2 or 3 very similar to the foam knife. Got them as a present and I think they are worth the money you will see.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

mmmatron said:


> The steam wand on the V is the bane of my life at the minute


Yes. Not a great shape or length. I don't steam that much milk though so I only ever use small jugs. It works well for those and the four hole is both controlled and fast.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> I think just replacing with a Lm one will help - I'm always steaming fairly large amounts ~600g and getting a decent swirl going is not easy, to say the least due to the angles, more than anything else.
> 
> Will definitely look into the Aurelia one though - you got a link handy?


thats the machine's steam power and your technique not the steam tip... purge the wand , wait 15 seconds for it to get back to your max setting ( mine is 1.7 bar ) then steam....it is not the most powerful steamer in the world. I do small jugs in 1--15 seconds , i find it easier to do a couple of them than one big one


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Yes. Not a great shape or length. I don't steam that much milk though so I only ever use small jugs. It works well for those and the four hole is both controlled and fast.


The newer arm was better


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> The newer arm was better


Yes. It was. Still would have preferred an LM or Rocket style long arm though.

Do you have the foam knife Boots? If so, is it a transformational upgrade?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Yes. It was. Still would have preferred an LM or Rocket style long arm though.
> 
> Do you have the foam knife Boots? If so, is it a transformational upgrade?


I have an aurelia tip and arm . Second hand much cheaper


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I can only say that the Sproline Knife completely changes microfoam production on the V....

Expensive, unless you are very lucky, but what quality article comes cheap.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I only have the three hole tip - does that mean Inhave the old arm? (Second hand, but the machine is under a year old...)

And whilst I appreciate that there are issues with technique it really doesn't help I can't get the wand into the milk at a nice angle without tipping the jug at an odd angle, which of course doesn't really help due to the pesky habit if milk to follow gravity...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds like the original wand shape problem. I did masses of work with Ambiente to change the wand shape. Eventually we got a shape that worked better not perfect but better

After that I thought they did a wand swap on the original first few machines.

If you want to look back to see what happened find my early posts of 2 years ago on the subject.

It was the only problem I ever had with the V...

Ron


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

If you want to try one you're welcome to try mine at some point, not that I've mastered its use yet. I'm only steaming small amounts of milk though.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> I only have the three hole tip...


Check the accessories and spares box. The machines came with several tips.

J


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Check the accessories and spares box. The machines came with several tips.J


I don't think so, just the one.

If you had more than 1 you got a 'freebie'.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

ronsil said:


> I don't think so, just the one.
> 
> If you had more than 1 you got a 'freebie'.


I have three: two, three and four holes.

Must have been the 007 edition


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Then of course the is the Milk Ninja as well, similarly dismissed by most









No reviews at all of this one, however, unlike the foam knife, although the idea is ... similar.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I'll have to check the box @Obnic - I'm presuming 4 holes would be better for bigger jugs? (cough)


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> - I'm presuming 4 holes would be better for bigger jugs? (cough)


It's faster so yes. However, the main reason I use the four hole is because it gives better control than the other configurations and so better microfoam. Most of the milk I do is for SWMBO in a small Motta jug. My boiler is I set to 127c and I purge the wand to get to 1.2bar before steaming.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Then of course the is the Milk Ninja


Do you mean this? https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ninja-Coffee-Bar-Milk-Frother/46826928


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Negatory : this - https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/milk-ninja-steam-tip.html

Similarly eye wateringly expensive... similar principle, but won't create a vortex quite the same way the foam knife will


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Obnic said:


> Yes. Not a great shape or length. I don't steam that much milk though so I only ever use small jugs. It works well for those and the four hole is both controlled and fast.


Same, use 4 hole and small jug. It's my technique at fault due to the awkward angle, completely different to what I've been used to.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Negatory : this - https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/milk-ninja-steam-tip.html
> 
> Similarly eye wateringly expensive... similar principle, but won't create a vortex quite the same way the foam knife will


Just watched the video for that,, looks very interesting and i can see how the holes drilled in at different agles would help the swirl.

Cant help thinking though that someone handy with a drill\ dremel couldnt buy a pocketful of 1/8th thread acorn nuts or 1/8th brass cap blank and after a few attempts fashion a good one.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=1/8+thread+acorn+nut&client=firefox-b&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjKzZb0mu7OAhULC8AKHcIRAGIQ_AUICSgC&biw=1525&bih=720&dpr=0.9#imgrc=0RHkmWF8o2D2lM%3A

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-8-Inch-BSP-Brass-Cap-Blank-Nut-British-Standard-Pipe-Thread-Fitting-/111512048749


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I would have to agree, but they would have to be remarkably accurate with that drill - a tower drill and rotating vice might do it.

I have not managed to find out a damn thing about the ninja, there is literally nothing out there barring the video already linked. It would be half the price of the foam knife, but obviously something of a gamble. Not one single review! I even contacted coffee hit about it, and they admitted that no-one there had actually used it. I am presuming from the reaction this got here previously no-one here has one?

It was the reviews of the foam knife that sold it for me really, so if they want the ninja to do well, they would do well to do likewise. I think I may have to pursue my incremental path instead.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Just ordered a Ninja to see if it fits my machine, will let you know what I think!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I lost my my milk steaming mojo for a few days so have been following this with interest. However, the cost of a Sproline is ridiculous! Fortunately I seem to have got my milk mojo back so crisis averted.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Wonder if there's a Chinese copy available at a fifth of the price???????


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Not that I have yet found


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

3d printing might be the easy answer here, just need to find someone who can CAD and print with the right material


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Well the Ninja has arrived. It's made of a very light alloy, no weight at all. Sadly it doesn't fit the R60 so back it goes. I'm sure I could find an adapter somewhere, but haven't the time or patience. Shame really, was looking forward to having a play. Unless anyone can suggest an adapter that's readily available?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Am I right to say your machine has a female thread and this tip also has a female thread?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Is that a deliberate and very accurate wobble/curve in the alignment of the holes.... or just badly spaced straight line?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

The s wobble is quite deliberate, as is the fact that the holes all point in varying directions as well.

Arrrgh! Was looking forward to your review as well :|


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Dylan said:


> Am I right to say your machine has a female thread and this tip also has a female thread?


 Yes, and they're not the same thread either. I did ask Coffee hit prior to buying about fitment, but they couldn't give me any details.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Its a 1/8th thread iirc, same as La Marzocco anyway.

I am lead to believe there are adaptors, but not entirely sure where the hell one would get them from.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

From a google I think the thread on the machine is 8mm metric female and the Ninja tip says it is 1/8 BSP.

So I think this might fit - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WADE-BRASS-COMPRESSION-FITTINGS-08MM-OD-X-1-8-BSPP-MALE-STUD-COUPLING-9-00720-/321604418746?hash=item4ae11dfcba:g:sK8AAOSwaNBUfPTD

But if someone who knows about pipes helps out that would be best as they are easy to get wrong.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Dylan said:


> From a google I think the thread on the machine is 8mm metric female and the Ninja tip says it is 1/8 BSP.
> 
> So I think this might fit - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WADE-BRASS-COMPRESSION-FITTINGS-08MM-OD-X-1-8-BSPP-MALE-STUD-COUPLING-9-00720-/321604418746?hash=item4ae11dfcba:g:sK8AAOSwaNBUfPTD
> 
> But if someone who knows about pipes helps out that would be best as they are easy to get wrong.


Is the hole a bit small, would it restrict flow? I guess you could drill it out?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

scottgough said:


> Is the hole a bit small, would it restrict flow? I guess you could drill it out?


I dont know the calculations to be sure, but I would guess that hole is probably big enough for 1bar of steam pressure.

Edit: I guess the area of that hole would have to equal the combined area of the 5 holes on the Ninja tip


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dylan said:


> From a google I think the thread on the machine is 8mm metric female and the Ninja tip says it is 1/8 BSP.
> 
> So I think this might fit - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WADE-BRASS-COMPRESSION-FITTINGS-08MM-OD-X-1-8-BSPP-MALE-STUD-COUPLING-9-00720-/321604418746?hash=item4ae11dfcba:g:sK8AAOSwaNBUfPTD
> 
> But if someone who knows about pipes helps out that would be best as they are easy to get wrong.


I do not think it will be suitable, I think you will find both threads are 1/8 BSPP --- the 8mm O/D is referring to diameter of pipe for compression end.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I dont know the calculations to be sure, but I would guess that hole is probably big enough for 1bar of steam pressure.
> 
> Edit: I guess the area of that hole would have to equal the combined area of the 5 holes on the Ninja tip


I think you will find it would be too restrictive. that hole would be smaller than having the cool wand pipe fitted. The hole will pass the 1 bar pressure but it will not provide sufficient volume/ flow rate.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Do I take it this went back then? Or did you find any way to make it work?


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I sent it back, couldn't find an easy solution. They'd sell a lot more if they also sold adaptors for the main 5 or 6 machine brands.


----------

